# The PM932 has arrived!



## jbolt (Dec 27, 2013)

Woo Hoo! My PM932 was delivered today! Took me all afternoon to put wheels on the stand and get it in the garage. Only took one picture un-crated. Will post more tomorrow after I get it cleaned up.

Jay


----------



## Ray C (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice...  Good luck and let us know how things go.


Ray


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 27, 2013)

Yup, I'm green with envy.  Did you get the PDF model or the standard model?  Either one will be a real workhorse so I gues it really doesn't matter that much anyway.  You shouldn't have much cleaning or prep work to do on a PM machine because they have been coming through pretty much ready to go to work when they arrive.  I would make sure it is on level and stable ground and in tram and follow the start up procedure to break in all of the gears and other components as directed.  Also make sure that you do follow the instructions about the initial oil change after a month to insure that all of the machining particles and junk is washed away and replaced with good high quality lube as required in the manual.  Don't forget to snap a few pics as you go assembling it and don't forget that first project too.  Uncrating pics are like a naked pole dancer, just cant look away till its all done...


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 28, 2013)

My little mill's Big Brother!  

Just kidding. Looks real good. And real big. Enjoy. 

Bill


----------



## jbolt (Dec 28, 2013)

Got it cleaned up, did the break in, squared the column and trammed the head so all good to go.

Does anyone know what the torque specs are for the cokumn to base bolts are. My column was shipped with the bolts finger tight. I have torqued them to 90lbs but I can still pull on the column and get 0.002" deflection. That is with the gibs locked.

Sorry about the sideways photos.

Jay


----------



## Ray C (Dec 29, 2013)

90 ftlb should be quite adequate if the threads were lightly oiled.

I'm a little confused on how you measured 2 thou deflection.  Can you show the setup and where you were pushing?  Was the head raised all the way up?  In any event, push on anything hard enough or with impulse -and it will flex...  The other day, I had a 4" diameter shaft of 1045, 2.5' long chucked in the lathe and supported at the tailstock.  With a DI at the chuck end, all I had to do was press with one finger at the TS end, and I could see a slight deflection.  The shaft still came out within a thou from one end to the other...  With your machine, the real test is to mill some metal and see if it performs as it should.

Good luck....  There's getting to be a lot of 932's out there and it's a very popular machine.  You done good...

Ray


----------



## jbolt (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi Ray,

Setup was, 0-4-0 indicator mounted in the spindle pointing forward, head down until indicator touching a 1-2-3 block, head gibs locked, quill locked. Grab top of column and pull forward. I would geustimate about 50 -60 lbs of pulling force.

Jay


----------



## 7HC (Dec 29, 2013)

jbolt said:


> Sorry about the sideways photos.
> 
> Jay



Here you go:       
	

		
			
		

		
	





M


----------



## jbolt (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks 7HC!

Okay here is the first part. Not much to talk about but boy do I like the table travel compared to my Smithy Granite. 

Jay


----------



## Senna (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks nice.

As to the deflection you just shouldn't expect full sized machine rigidity from a benchtop mill. Giving up a little rigidity is the price you pay for a machine 1/2-1/3rd the weight of the more rigid full sized mills.
Hey, you ain't using it for production so super heavy cuts are not required anyway.
Gotta be nice running a brand new machine!


----------



## markknx (Dec 30, 2013)

Try indicating and pushing thetop away from you. That would seem to be more the direction of any working loads. also side to side. I always questioned the pulling the head forward test what part of the running of a mill is going to put 50 ftlbs of forward/ downward pull on the mill.I'm not a enginer, so if someone sees were my thinking is wrong please chime in and help me understand.So with that said I love it and wish I had one. Maybe some day.Mark


----------



## Ray C (Dec 30, 2013)

I've been in/out and doing a few things and didn't get a chance to test this on my PM-45.  But the more I think about it, I'm inclined to stick with my original thoughts and suggest you take some cuts and find-out if the machine is performing properly.  I cut metal on that thing 2-5 times a week and I can't recall the last time any particular cut was more than a thou off from what I expected it to be.  As a matter of fact, once you have your technique down and use a proper vise, it's almost hard to be off more than a thou...

Some time ago, we had a thread where someone felt the machine was inadequate because it flexed when they propped a wooden leverage bar between the head and table and they measured some deflection.... That's clearly an unrealistic test and false expectation of outcome.  The proof is in the pudding...  How well does it cut...

I think Senna nailed it...  A machine twice it's size will be more resistant to leverage bars and the like -but they can also cut bigger/thicker pieces of metal.


Ray


----------

